
One Tweet and 2300 bots to fake a stolen election - flyingkiwi44
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/newselection2020/close-election-in-kentucky-was-ripe-for-twitter-and-an-omen-for-2020/ar-BBWyujk
======
flyingkiwi44
Is this what it's going to be like for elections everywhere in the future? How
could it be protected against? Can it?

------
planetzero
When Obama was running in 2008 and 2012, I saw bots all over the place
promoting him and pushing out negative views on his competitors.

In addition to this, his campaign spammed users through Facebook and used
personal information against the Facebook ToS, not unlike Cambridge Analytica.

I saw countless articles calling him a tech genius and that this was the
future of campaigning.

It's sad that it only gets attention when done to help Republicans as if they
are the only ones engaging in this behavior and that the Democrats can get
away with it with impunity.

I don't necessarily like Trump, but I'm glad he won. If a Hillary was in
office, these would all be brushed off as conspiracy theories and our
elections would continue to get affected.

